# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Volvo 8900LE jännä laatikko edessä

## VolvoBussi91

Netistä ei löytynyt mitään tähän liittyvää, joten päätinpä kysyä täällä mikä kyseinen laatikko tarkalleen ottaen on. 

Tarkoitan siis suorakulmion muotoista palikkaa Volvo 8900:ssa (Ainakin Pohjolan Liikenteellä) , näkövammaisille tarkoitettujen istuinten yläpuolella. 

Kiitos 😀

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Netistä ei löytynyt mitään tähän liittyvää, joten päätinpä kysyä täällä mikä kyseinen laatikko tarkalleen ottaen on. 
> 
> Tarkoitan siis suorakulmion muotoista palikkaa Volvo 8900:ssa (Ainakin Pohjolan Liikenteellä) , näkövammaisille tarkoitettujen istuinten yläpuolella. 
> 
> Kiitos 😀


Eikös tämä ole sähkökaappi?

----------


## Bussipoika04

Joo, kyllä on.
(liian lyhyt)

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Aivan! Kiitos  :Smile:

----------

